# Hydrangea scorching



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

I planted BoBo hydrangeas this spring and with the heat waves we had this year so far left the flowers scorched.

Since it's a Panicle Hydrangea I believe it supposed to tolerate more sun.

I been watering everyday with the irrigation system for 10-15 min. I'm wondering if I replace the sprinkler heads next year with drip irrigation they may do better?

I believe they are on the SW side of my house so maybe the location just won't work? It gets full afternoon sun which in these heat waves we been having, it's been pretty brutal.

I'm hoping this location ultimately will work because I really don't have any other areas to put them.

Here are a couple pics


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

First year is going to be tough. Keep watering it and it should come back strong next year. It probably set all of those blooms when it was happy in its nursery pot in a nice greenhouse somewhere. Then you put it in the ground and now it is abandoning the pretty flowers to try to establish a root system to deal with its new environment.

I have little limes in the front of my house that get blasted all summer by the setting sun and they do great. Just give them a year and they will be knockouts.... as long as you can keep the deer away, which is my main hydrangea problem.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

I have been dealing with heat waves on newly planted trees myself.

I have opted to use IV Organic paint you can use a brush or spray bottle as sun lotion for the trees. It's an amazing product but a little pricey.

Any chance you could put some sort screened frames on top of the Hydrangeas laying against the siding while the heat wave is gone?

You could build some wooden frames with cheesecloth or burlap. That will filter some UV light for several days/weeks


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks for suggestions I will give them a try.

What do you think of drip irrigation opposed to wetting the foliage? Think keeping the water off the plant will help with scorching or is it not a big factor?


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

NJ-lawn said:


> Thanks for suggestions I will give them a try.
> 
> What do you think of drip irrigation opposed to wetting the foliage? Think keeping the water off the plant will help with scorching or is it not a big factor?


Funny that you said that 

I started my deep irrigation project this year with great results. I don't know if this will protect your flowers from scorching though.

I buried perforated 2' x 3" PVC pipes next to the trees and covered them with a drain cap.

Sorry for all the pics


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Wow what a cool idea.......never seen that before. Especially for a young tree!


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Yeah I think it's working great.

Before when I installed the PVC Pipe


After you can see fuller canape


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Another thing I'm doing is deep irrigation to smaller Trees with this tool


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

@LawnSolo what are your intervals for watering with your set-up? Pretty sweet btw!


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Once per week for days that are too hot.

Then I water with a regular hose every other day for newly planted small trees.

And Thank You!


----------

